# Guessing stuff about other members?



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Got this idea from another thread and thought it could be fun...

What do people assume about other members?
Male or female? Age range? Appearence? Character?

Anything that we don't actually know, but have a picture in our minds of based on nothing more than people's posts....

Obviously please try not to be downright offensive!

Any takers?


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I picture you to be girly, about 24/25 blond, petite. And a drunk :lol: Im joking hun


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess you are female


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

like... what do you want us to do? just say what we percieve other members as or to say about a specific member?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

it would be interesting to know what other member assume about me as long as it wasn't nasty


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> it would be interesting to know what other member assume about me as long as it wasn't nasty


yeah, ditto...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> it would be interesting to know what other member assume about me as long as it wasn't nasty


ditto - well even the nasty stuff, i can take it!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> ditto - well even the nasty stuff, i can take it!!


take it, roll it up and throw it back.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this could be quite interesting :scared:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Someone thought i was about 40 the other day. PMSL! My OH said thats a compliment as i act about 60! The cheek :lol:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

include me too... i am nosy to see what people assume about me. I always wondered what people think what age i am


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Me too  wonder how old peeps think i am


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Metame - got the idea form theat thread about crappy jobs when Tafwoc said people assume they are about 40.... So, anyone you have a mental picture of - what do you assume?

Being honest I am the worst at this sort of thing - I can't gauge age / height etc of people I DO know let alone people I have never met. Guess that's what makes it entertaining though!

Tafwoc - my initial thought was male, though using the word "hun" I'm now convinced female. Under 40 - I would guess twenties?
Sequeena - female I thin k, also young - twenties?

Dogpooh - I would have guessed a bit older - maybe thirties? Not sure about gender...

Metame - first guess male, also twenties.

probably wrong on all counts but what the hey!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Should i throw my thoughts out there? 

Im sure youl slap me if im wrong 

metame...i imagine you to be young, about 18/19, physically: about 5'4, brown hair. Personality: really great sense of humour, and who likes time off of work! :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Colette said:


> Tafwoc - my initial thought was male, though using the word "hun" I'm now convinced female. Under 40 - I would guess twenties?


DUDe you though i was...well a dude! Christ  Im joknig hun, i am a bit of a tom boy. An im 20. :lol:

This is fun


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> take it, roll it up and throw it back.


you are early 20's dark hair, slim, quiet, dry sense of humour bordering on sarcastic, look out for your close friends. or did i cock that right up


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I also assumed Metame was brown haired rather than blonde.

Smudge I would guess 30s? 

Natik - always assumed you were very experienced (in a dog sense) but you don't seem "old" so also 30s?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Colette said:


> Metame - got the idea form theat thread about crappy jobs when Tafwoc said people assume they are about 40.... So, anyone you have a mental picture of - what do you assume?
> 
> Being honest I am the worst at this sort of thing - I can't gauge age / height etc of people I DO know let alone people I have never met. Guess that's what makes it entertaining though!
> 
> ...


i'm 22


tafwoc said:


> Should i throw my thoughts out there?
> 
> Im sure youl slap me if im wrong
> 
> metame...i imagine you to be young, about 18/19, physically: about 5'4, brown hair. Personality: really great sense of humour, and who likes time off of work! :thumbup:


im also a bit taller than 5'4"


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

willa said:


> Me too  wonder how old peeps think i am


i think your between 28-34 sorry if im very wrong


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes I'm female and I'm 21 in 4 days 

Spot on really, someone on here told me they thought I was in my forties :lol:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

metame said:


> i'm 22
> 
> im also a bit taller than 5'4"


...... My bad


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm also curious as to how people judge these things? I tend to look at posts (both wording and content), photos / avatars, and gut instint. BTW, I'm not blonde!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

why do people think i have brown hair?
cor blimey... it's ginger! (ish...)

and im not slim and im not short


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oooh this could be a great thread :thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Acacia - I think of you as 30s to 40s, obviously "alternative" in some way, possibly Wiccan / Pagan (from the fairy pics), and definitely female. Not a nutter!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> why do people think i have brown hair?
> cor blimey... it's ginger! (ish...)
> 
> and im not slim and im not short


i was gunna say you also had 6 legs and 4 arms, but i'm a nice boy:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

metame said:


> why do people think i have brown hair?
> cor blimey... it's ginger! (ish...)
> 
> and im not slim and im not short


Doesn't matter what you look like.
I think you are weird and wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> i think your between 28-34 sorry if im very wrong


Keep guessing (i'm younger) ....


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Colette said:


> Acacia - I think of you as 30s to 40s, obviously "alternative" in some way, possibly Wiccan / Pagan (from the fairy pics), and definitely female. Not a nutter!


:lol: :lol: :lol: the opposite!!

I am 23 and definately not wiccan or pagan!! :lol: I just like the photo's :lol:

Yes a female!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, here goes. Although i dont do physical characteristics because i imagine everyone as looking like their avatars... :blush:

Colette - early-mid 30's? female, hard worker, quite laid back, enjoy your free time and spending it with friends, not afraid to speak your mind?

tafwok - early 20's, female, quite outgoing? again, not afraid to speak your mind.

doogpoh - female, mid 20s?, another laid back individual, like to spend it with your friends?

lifeizsweet - female, late20s/early 30s? generally quite quiet but get on well with people you know/friends (who may argue that you;re not so quiet!)?

smudge - mid 30s, female, hard worker, enjoy your free time, quite outgoing, but not excessively

natik - sorry, really not spoken to you much OR read any of your threads im afraid 

Willa - 25, female, excessively shy. Nervous around new people and places, but once you've been there a while/ met them a few times you settle down, although you're still quite quiet. 

bullet - mid 30s, male, relatively outgoing, always up for a laugh. quite happy to take the p out of yourself.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Colette said:


> Acacia - I think of you as 30s to 40s, obviously "alternative" in some way, possibly Wiccan / Pagan (from the fairy pics), and definitely female. Not a nutter!


Lol 40's ahahaha LOL


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Doesn't matter what you look like.
> I think you are weird and wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:


that is also very very wrong.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

metame said:


> ok, here goes. Although i dont do physical characteristics because i imagine everyone as looking like their avatars... :blush:
> 
> Colette - early-mid 30's? female, hard worker, quite laid back, enjoy your free time and spending it with friends, not afraid to speak your mind?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's correct, can't remember telling u all that ! lol


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

well i cant even work myself out! so got no chance here  :lol:

apart from what i remember peeps posting that is


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

willa said:


> Lol 40's ahahaha LOL


I would make a great 40 year old :lol:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Colette said:


> I also assumed Metame was brown haired rather than blonde.
> 
> Smudge I would guess 30s?
> 
> Natik - always assumed you were very experienced (in a dog sense) but you don't seem "old" so also 30s?


I was thinking people might guess me older than i am on here but in real life people always think im so much younger and one person thougth i was like 18

but im 28


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Metame - I'm 22!! And not very shy lol! J


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

willa said:


> Yeah that's correct, can't remember telling u all that ! lol


you didnt. I'm just awesome


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Metame - I'm 22!! And not very shy lol! J


well i cant get EVERYONE right!

:lol:

i think we should try and guess real names. (only cause no-one will guess mine.)


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

metame said:


> ok, here goes. Although i dont do physical characteristics because i imagine everyone as looking like their avatars... :blush:
> 
> Colette - early-mid 30's? female, hard worker, quite laid back, enjoy your free time and spending it with friends, not afraid to speak your mind?
> 
> ...


Im only 20 but very laid back, not got many friends  i think what you wrote for willa sound very similar to what im like  im usless at things like this, i even asked a 34 year old for id at work once


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Metame - mostly right about me. Age is out though. 

Ninja - I'm going to guess thirties. No basis for that guess other than that a lot of my mate in thier thirties have this obsesssion with ninjas....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

what do people think i look like ? lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

willa said:


> what do people think i look like ? lol


i think you look very much like you.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

willa said:


> what do people think i look like ? lol


Medium height (not short not tall!) slim, shoulder length hair.....brown? Brown eyes.

I have no idea :lol:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

willa said:


> what do people think i look like ? lol


Blonde shoulder lenght hair slim about 5'6 
blue/green eyes


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Medium height (not short not tall!) slim, shoulder length hair.....brown? Brown eyes.
> 
> I have no idea :lol:


All correct except colour of eyes ......


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

metame - small blue, white hat and trouser/boot combo 

i havent really spoken to many people on this thread, apart from the smurf...

i imagine she is 18-21 (as i think she is at uni), dark hair, tall and slender, loves to have a laugh, and not a fan of work


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i am rubbish with these type of games!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tapir said:


> metame - small blue, white hat and trouser/boot combo
> 
> i havent really spoken to many people on this thread, apart from the smurf...
> 
> i imagine she is 18-21 (as i think she is at uni), dark hair, tall and slender, loves to have a laugh, and not a fan of work


haha, this is awesome....

keep guessing guys 

tapir... late teens? female, laid back, love a laugh, love your friends. Aren't really bothered about work unless it's something close to what you want to do and then you give it your all.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

willa said:


> All correct except colour of eyes ......


YAY!!! Can't believe i had it right.....ok eyes: Blue? Green? Hazel? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What about me? I tend to think everyone looks like their avatars...


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> What about me? I tend to think everyone looks like their avatars...


really lol

so i am a GSD and a bitch haha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> What about me? I tend to think everyone looks like their avatars...


i keep sayingthat. its awesome - especially corinne3 and her avatar


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

ooohh oooohhh do me do me :thumbup: :arf:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

metame said:


> haha, this is awesome....
> 
> keep guessing guys
> 
> tapir... late teens? female, laid back, love a laugh, love your friends. Aren't really bothered about work unless it's something close to what you want to do and then you give it your all.


i'm not saying anything yet cause i want to see what others reckon.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> What about me? I tend to think everyone looks like their avatars...


I think you have brown hair and brown eyes!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> YAY!!! Can't believe i had it right.....ok eyes: Blue? Green? Hazel? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mixture of blue & green. I'm guessing u have blue eyes ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tapir said:


> i'm not saying anything yet cause i want to see what others reckon.


lol, ok....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> really lol
> 
> so i am a GSD and a bitch haha


It could be worse lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you know the black dudes on work signs - thats what everyone looks like with their avatars stuck where the faces should be...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

do me, somebody do me.... pleeeaaassseeee


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> I think you have brown hair and brown eyes!


Right on the hair sort of it's dyed brown because my natural colour drives me crazy. No one is going to get my eye colour though


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

willa said:


> Mixture of blue & green. I'm guessing u have blue eyes ?


Yes i do, but they are very strange eyes! They change colour  they can go from blue to grey to a light green or a combo of these :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> do me, somebody do me.... pleeeaaassseeee


i wouldnt shout that too loudly - you might give the worng impression :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

pfffffff.... well I suppose that gives the game away lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> do me, somebody do me.... pleeeaaassseeee


Ok, 5ft 6 ish. Well toned, brown hair, brown eyes, itelligent, outgoing and friendly.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yes i do, but they are very strange eyes! They change colour  they can go from blue to grey to a light green or a combo of these :scared:


WOOOHOOOO!!!!

mine too! and noone believes me 

does your depends on weather or mood or both?
mines both... and i have green not light green. The only colour they NEVE go is brown...


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Right on the hair sort of it's dyed brown because my natural colour drives me crazy. No one is going to get my eye colour though


purple eyes


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not purple lol.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok, 5ft 6 ish. Well toned, brown hair, brown eyes, itelligent, outgoing and friendly.


You are too kind 

Anymore before I give the game away


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm not really apart from brown hair and fairly tall.

Anyone else want to guess me?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> pfffffff.... well I suppose that gives the game away lol


dark hair, dark eyes, medium build, outdoorsy, a 'grit your teeth and get on with it' girl???
not spoken much, but you seem a very friendly and fun person


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> You are too kind
> 
> Anymore before I give the game away


 quite large, four legs, long shaggy brown hair, black coloured face, deep brown eyes and long pink tongue


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

someone else guess me before i tell you


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Erm not really apart from brown hair and fairly tall.
> 
> Anyone else want to guess me?


about 5'6" blonde medium build, 20-24


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!!!
> 
> mine too! and noone believes me
> 
> ...


Lol!! Mine never go brown either! I haven't really pin pointed why it happens! I imagine its mood and weather! I might have to keep a log about it.....i would know then!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tapir said:


> someone else guess me before i tell you


16?  because I'm clever, right?? :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tapir said:


> someone else guess me before i tell you


From Derbyshire like me so you must be gawjus lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> about 5'6" blonde medium build, 20-24


I had the height right :thumbup: yay!! Lol!!! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Lol!! Mine never go brown either! I haven't really pin pointed why it happens! I imagine its mood and weather! I might have to keep a log about it.....i would know then!


lol, you should. would be interesting. I have photographic proof of mine changing colour. its awesome, people think i wear coloured contacst but i dont.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> lol, you should. would be interesting. I have photographic proof of mine changing colour. its awesome, people think i wear coloured contacst but i dont.


I know that feeling  when i was going out in town a fair bit it used to pee me off when people would say i had contacts in. I have lost count the amount of times i actaully poked around my eyes to prove i wasn't  once i had proved it i was inudated with ''wow, how come?'' ''thats cool, how do you do that?'' ''eugh thats weird'' etc etc :lol: :lol:

I have photo's too i will try and transfer them tomorrow!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me: 5'1", natural blonde but I'm never blonde it annoys me normally light brown, different coloured eyes one's blue one has a streak of green in it so it looks grey, medium build


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

metame said:


> lol, you should. would be interesting. I have photographic proof of mine changing colour. its awesome, people think i wear coloured contacst but i dont.


POST THEM 
as in the photos.
on here.

not your eyes. in a letter.

sequeena - you are clever indeed  I am 16

and tanya, correct haha i wish! whereabouts in derbyshire are you? and you keep horses :thumbup:

Right, I am 16, 17 next month. I am medium height, not sure what exactly. I am overweight  have blonde hair that has no particular style, so i curl it, straighten etc. I have dark brown eyes and a few freckles 
I can be very lazy when it comes to college, and a typical gemini - once i set my mind to something thats it, i will do anything to achieve it...until the next idea  Scatty, i think is the term...fickle? Impatient...my worst quality...so so impatient!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I'm not really I just remember useless bits of info :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Tapir said:


> *POST THEM
> as in the photos.
> on here.
> 
> ...


you just nearly made me choke on my sandwich! :lol:

and id much rather post my eyes than photos of me.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Colette said:


> Metame - mostly right about me. Age is out though.
> 
> Ninja - I'm going to guess thirties. No basis for that guess other than that a lot of my mate in thier thirties have this obsesssion with ninjas....


haha i had a different name when i first joined here 
had it changed due be called 'ninja' several times by a friend so just seemed fitting :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ive just spent nearly an hour doing a 'compilation' of my different eye colours :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How many are there? lol. I didn't think anyone's eyes actually did that that's cool. Mine are just different colours


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think its cool that yours are different colours!

there are quite a few. lol. i think ive decided that my eyes are my favourite thing about myself!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

One has a streak of green in it I have no idea how so it looks grey and the other is blue.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> How many are there? lol. I didn't think anyone's eyes actually did that that's cool. Mine are just different colours


Yep it happens!!



metame said:


> i think its cool that yours are different colours!
> 
> there are quite a few. lol. i think ive decided that my eyes are my favourite thing about myself!


I like my eyes too :thumbup: mine also have really long lashes...........thats the only thing i like though :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i know, you said 

thats what colour my eyes 'normally' are, and they go anything from completely gray to completely green to completely blue. B


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> i know, you said


Nice :thumbup: i recognise that colour :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine are just boring green


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yep it happens!!
> 
> I like my eyes too :thumbup: mine also have really long lashes...........thats the only thing i like though :lol: :lol:


do peopel sometimes ask you if you;re wearing mascara as well when you;re not?! my sister always does that to me even though she knows i dont wear make up!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Mine are just boring green


green isnt boring!
green is cool


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's amusing people either notice very quickly or months down the line it just depends. Some people are a bit weird about asking too. That would be nice my eyelashes are insanely pale must be the blonde.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> do peopel sometimes ask you if you;re wearing mascara as well when you;re not?! my sister always does that to me even though she knows i dont wear make up!


I get ''your wearing fake lashes'' errrr no i am not! And i pull them hard and show them that i haven't :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> It's amusing people either notice very quickly or months down the line it just depends. Some people are a bit weird about asking too. That would be nice my eyelashes are insanely pale must be the blonde.


ah 
my eyelashes are like my hair and get darker and lighter depending on sun but when they're dark, people think im wearing mascara


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> It's amusing people either notice very quickly or months down the line it just depends. Some people are a bit weird about asking too. That would be nice my eyelashes are insanely pale must be the blonde.


I am a natural blonde to and my lashes are pale. Its amazing how different they look with a coat of mascara!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I get ''your wearing fake lashes'' errrr no i am not! And i pull them hard and show them that i haven't :lol:


i know! its like, contacts, fake lashes, you'll accuse me of wearing a wig next! Or a fat suit or something!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> i know! its like, contacts, fake lashes, you'll accuse me of wearing a wig next! Or a fat suit or something!


:lol: :lol: it does take the piss! Why can people not just get on with their own lives instead of making me poke around my poor eyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> :lol: :lol: it does take the piss! Why can people not just get on with their own lives instead of making me poke around my poor eyes :lol: :lol:


lol!
i wanna see your eyes now!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> lol!
> i wanna see your eyes now!


I only have a couple of pics on this Pooter.......


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they mascara free?

btw you're pretty


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> they mascara free?
> 
> btw you're pretty


No! I wouldn't dare go out without mascara!! I put a coat on, my lashes are very light so i look ''eye bald'' without mascara! :lol:

Thanks! But that is full slap! I am a nightmare on elm street without it!

Off to delete piccies! :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> No! I wouldn't dare go out without mascara!! I put a coat on, my lashes are very light so i look ''eye bald'' without mascara! :lol:
> 
> Thanks! But that is full slap! I am a nightmare on elm street without it!
> 
> Off to delete piccies! :lol:


lol, ok. though im sure you dont look that bad!

i hardly have any pics of me because i dont let people take them and seen as i dont drink they dont get chance when im drunk! lol...

the pics of my eyes the lashes are quite pale for once. At the minute they're pretty dark.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> lol, ok. though im sure you dont look that bad!
> 
> i hardly have any pics of me because i dont let people take them and seen as i dont drink they dont get chance when im drunk! lol...
> 
> the pics of my eyes the lashes are quite pale for once. At the minute they're pretty dark.


I have dyed them before but i found my eyes were a little sore a few days after so i don't do it anymore!! You ahve nice eyes, i think i need a proper picture!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have dyed them before but i found my eyes were a little sore a few days after so i don't do it anymore!!


lol! i dont blame you.

sore eye's aren't fun!

btw im off to bed now. hope you sleep well when you go.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

What a great thread! Shame I missed most of it as I was at my Dad's (Friday night is games night)!

I just tried to skim over most of the answers so I didn't get too much info, so hopefully my answers should be "real" LOL. I'll probably send half of you into histerics and half of you into huffs, but you did ask!

My clearest mental picture of a member on this forum is of Leashed For Life.
I always imagine Terry's pad to be quite hippyish, almost new age. I imagine that if I went there, a short 5'2" blonde wavy haired woman in her 40's would open the door with a big grin and usher me in. There'd be joss-sticks and small brass cymbals on the coffee table in the living room, and patterned materials would be blocking most of the light from the windows, creating an almost "american tourist who has lived in Tibet too long" feel. The air would be filled with a sweet musk, and I'd be offered a cup of green tea. In the corner of the living room there would be a glow penetrating the heavy air, and as I approached, I would realise it was a computer monitor. It would be slightly dusty, as would the keyboard, but not the mouse. There'd be empty cups that long ago held green tea or similar, scattered around the computer desk, along with crumpled muffin packets dropping crumbs to the floor like a waterfall onto the floral pattered worn out rug that lies beneath the slightly tattered chair.
I'd move the mouse, and the monitor screen would spring into life. There'd be 20+ tabs open; each a different post on PetForums and one on an open Hotmail account. She'd come in with the tea and tell me "Oh don't mind that sweetie, it's just my hobby". And then we'd smoke a clove cigarette together while she channelled the gods and spirits of relaxation into the room to help us think more clearly, before we dropped rescue remedy onto our tongues and picked different calming sedatives from a glass vase hidden under the coffee table.
Afterwards, I would ask her if she wanted to come walk my dog with me, but she would politely refuse, telling me she had work to do, but she would wish me well as she returned to her computer in the corner and began typing away furiously.

Seriously, that's my vision! LOL

Does anyone else fancy letting me have a go?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> What a great thread! Shame I missed most of it as I was at my Dad's (Friday night is games night)!
> 
> I just tried to skim over most of the answers so I didn't get too much info, so hopefully my answers should be "real" LOL. I'll probably send half of you into histerics and half of you into huffs, but you did ask!
> 
> ...


LMFAO. I can only imagine what you'd say about me :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow what an interesting thred.....I've honestly never given thoght to what we all look like, I sppose I thoght everyone was similar me lol...welly & jeans wearing run around with the dogs....dont care how messy I look as long as me pooches are happy type people lol,
intresting to read through ....because har colour.....buld....height...I've never given it a 2nd thought
Clare xx


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LMFAO. I can only imagine what you'd say about me :lol:


Sequeena

I pull up to Sequeena's house and knock on the front door. There's no answer, so I try the handle. The door is unlocked and it opens. "Hello," I shout. "Hi Chris," comes a voice from the kitchen. She was obviously expecting me!
I walk in no further than the hallway when I'm approached by a friendly boxer who'd like to know what the hell I am doing there. Just as I begin to get nervous that the dog won't let me pass, Sequeena pops her head around the frame of the kitchen door and says "You comin' in or what?" LOL.
I walk past a small pile of abandoned shoes next to the cabinet with what appears to be unopened mail on it, amongst other things. 
I walk into the kitchen, which appears to be somewhat tidier than the hall, and there is a woman at the sink. She turns around holding a load of freshly washed dishes (maybe she wasn't totally prepared for my visit after all LOL) and flashes me a smile before putting the dishes away. She's 5'6, curvy, clear complexion, long straight hair and people tell her that she smiles with her eyes. She seems a little flustered, so I ask her, "Should I put the wine in the living room?", to which she replies, "OMG! You brought wine? You star!".
In the living room, I can see that 2 species enjoy living there. One is a female human and the other is Canis lupis familiaris. The female human has claimed some space on the bookshelves, a table for her lamp and remote controls and a small space on the couch where her laptop and mug still sit. The dogs seem to have claimed the rest. It feels lived in, which I like. She must be a real girl rather than one of those arty farty superficial types.
She arrives from the kitchen with eyes a smiling and 2 empty wine glasses which look like they haven't been used recently. I think I have a lot to teach her! She also produces a selection of biscuit packets and sits down on the couch, looking at me with those smiling eyes that just make you feel really welcome.
I pour the wine and we chat for a while. She seems to revel in every piece of good news I can give her, lapping it up like an enthusiastic parent. After a few more glasses of wine, we get to talking about her and she becomes a little upset about a few things. To me they are little things, but to her they are the world. She's upset about her weight, but I don't see her weight when the smiling eyes shine so brightly. She tells me that her dogs have been acting up, but I can see that they're just desperate to get her out of the house and into the sunshine where she belongs. And she tells me a secret. I can't tell you about the secret because then it wouldn't be a secret, and I'd be a lousy friend if I revealed it, but I assure her that her secret doesn't make her crazy and that it's normal to have such thoughts from time to time.
We put the dogs on their leads and we go for a walk together. In the park and in the sunshine she lights up even more than in the house. I can see that the dogs make her happy. We stop a while and sit on a bench, watching the world go by while talking about random stuff. 
When we get back to hers, she tells me she feels much better. So we swap numbers and I get her to agree to come to a pub quiz with me next week for a night out. And guess what? I'm really looking forward to it!

That's my vision of Sequeena.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love your way of thinking classixuk*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, here goes. Although i dont do physical characteristics because i imagine everyone as looking like their avatars... :blush:
> 
> Colette - early-mid 30's? female, hard worker, quite laid back, enjoy your free time and spending it with friends, not afraid to speak your mind?
> 
> ...


you got that right... im 34 ( 35 next month :scared: )


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Love your way of thinking classixuk*



Janice199

Tonight I am meeting Janice199. I'm rather excited to meet her. I imagine that I'll be travelling out of the city and through some green fields to get to her, and that always makes for a pleasant journey.
She told me to bring my dog along as she'd love to take some pictures while we're there so I think it best to give Paddy a well overdue bath before his 'close-up'.
While I'm washing him, I get to thinking about what the afternoon might hold. I'm imagining a woman far more experienced in life than I am. She could tell me things that I didn't even consider until the moment she tells me. She's probably good at relationship advice so I make a mental note to think of 3 things I'd like to change about my other half. I think about baking something nice, as I'm sure Janice would appreciate that more than a shop bought afterthought, but then I get scared thinking about how she can probably bake anything I could bring better than I can. And what's worse, despite the fact she doesn't hit the kitchen as much as she used to, she'd probably still eat my creation, smile and pay me a compliment! I decide that I'll just keep it simple, and take along a selection of nice wines as a thank you for having me.
She's taken the night off work in preparation for me arriving, so I remind myself to fill the car with petrol before I get there. She's hardly likely to want to spend her night off work in the garage!
As I'm conditioning Paddy's hair, I wonder if I should take along my scissors and hairdryer to offer Janice a new look? She could post it on the petforum, and everyone would make a few threads about it! We could make private jokes about it for weeks!
I am drying Paddy off when I remember that Janice quite likes to talk politics even though she refuses to take part in it. I must remember to ask her about how the country changed from when the last Labour government lost the election to the conservatives and ask her if it feels any different this time? I'd like to know what she thinks the next 5 years has in store for our country based on her experience.
I get Paddy down from the grooming table just in time to hear my phone beep. I put down the grooming brush and go over to my phone. 
"1 new message".
I open it, and it reads, "Hi Chris. Sorry. Raincheck tonight. Just realised new eps. of DW on NatGeo Wild @ 7pm. Can we do next week?"
And thus, my hot date with Janice is postponed!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Janice199
> 
> Tonight I am meeting Janice199. I'm rather excited to meet her. I imagine that I'll be travelling out of the city and through some green fields to get to her, and that always makes for a pleasant journey.
> She told me to bring my dog along as she'd love to take some pictures while we're there so I think it best to give Paddy a well overdue bath before his 'close-up'.
> ...


*Oh Classix you don't know how much that made me laugh.What a better way to start the day.:thumbup::lol::lol:*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Someone do me (even though you probably know everything)


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Someone do me (even though you probably know everything)


and me


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Ibet I can get all of you right...................hang on while I just go back and re read the thread so I get it spot on.:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Ibet I can get all of you right...................hang on while I just go back and re read the thread so I get it spot on.:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: well thats one way to do it


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: well thats one way to do it


I think Smudge is about 5.5inches tall, dark brown short hair, wears glasses, love going to the zoo on her own, lol. Very friendly and love to have fun, med to slim build, not married or with anyone, have a cat who she adores, would love to meet the man of her dreams one day and have a nice settled life.:thumbup:


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

well I was suprized when I red the thread about our profiles coz I didnt realise how meny of us were yung


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great idea - 
I love your profiles classixuk - spot on, you really caught the spirit of our member, you made me cry and laugh and that's always a good thing 
I just hope they agree :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Sequeena
> 
> I pull up to Sequeena's house and knock on the front door. There's no answer, so I try the handle. The door is unlocked and it opens. "Hello," I shout. "Hi Chris," comes a voice from the kitchen. She was obviously expecting me!
> I walk in no further than the hallway when I'm approached by a friendly boxer who'd like to know what the hell I am doing there. Just as I begin to get nervous that the dog won't let me pass, Sequeena pops her head around the frame of the kitchen door and says "You comin' in or what?" LOL.
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwww!!!! :blush: I'm a little taller (5'8") and Luna is actually a mastiff  but apart from that you're mostly spot on lol!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm rubbish with these things but I'll have a go

Sequeena is a female brunette with no tattoos but possibly a piercing or 2

metame is a girl & dresses alternative & has both tatts & piercings & a twisted sense of humour that not everyone gets, quite brainy too

Smudge I think has or would like a tatt as she started a thread about them not long back

Welshie has tattoos & is motherly & speaks with a lovely Welsh accent:thumbup:, she also has a face strangely similar to a chihuahua's:scared:

Inca's Mum is only young but speaks more sense than most of the adults I know

I've seen Acacia's pic somewhere on here & she's very pretty, not alternative as such but has at least one tattoo

Borderer I imagine to be oldish with a bit of a twisted sense of humour

Classixuk I think is a man & rather hunky, he has a very stealable dog & wears nice but expensive cologne

oh yeah & ALL of you are taller than me!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow Classixuk, very romanticly put, so what happend next, you know after you two drank the bottle of wine and she got giggly and you were looking into her giggling eyes, mmmmmmmm You didnt mention what you did after the quiz either, there have to be a part two to this little story :thumbup: :lol: :lol: You charmer you.:thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Inca's Mum is only young but speaks more sense than most of the adults I know


:blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I need to take some time to sit down and do this today - people do me! 

Jess- I think you are amazingly mature for your age, tall, i know what you look like. I think you are quite simmilar to me actually!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Great idea -
> I love your profiles classixuk - spot on, you really caught the spirit of our member, you made me cry and laugh and that's always a good thing
> I just hope they agree :lol:


*He certainly made me laugh.I think he has me down as some sort of "lady".*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *He certainly made me laugh.I think he has me down as some sort of "lady".*


Janice is down to earth, slightly scary, speaks her mind & looks a bit like Cesar Milan


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooh doo mee dooo meee

This should be interestingg


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

umm, Patterdale lover is female, in her mid teens, & her family have a lot of dogs but her own dog is the gorgeous Patterdale in her sig pic


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Patterdale is late teens i think, petite, fairly outgoing, family orientated.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Janice is down to earth, slightly scary, speaks her mind & looks a bit like Cesar Milan


*haha The 1st part is right,and i do speak my mind.I hope i don't come across as scary, and if i looked like cesar who would i fancy?pmsl:lol::lol:*


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> umm, Patterdale lover is female, in her mid teens, & her family have a lot of dogs but her own dog is the gorgeous Patterdale in her sig pic


Dayummm spot on 



lifeizsweet said:


> Patterdale is late teens i think, petite, fairly outgoing, family orientated.


Hehe againn spot on :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ok...I can only give my thoughts to the ones I post regulaly with because it's be difficult to do the ones I don't know.Also it's a totally wild guess on height and hair colour...i will not mention build because it's a sensitive area for some.

tafwok...
Early 20's works hard as a student? about 5 '2 meadium long light brown hair...obviously loves her dog as the pici shows....quite shy but ready to stand up for herself if needed.

sequeena...
Almost 21 long dark hair about 5'5 with beautiful dogs.....dogs she needs as much as they need her and who help her through tough times....loyal friend to those who know her and sensitive both towards herself and others....makes a scream of a night out if she can build up the confidence to go.

metame....
5'3 long red hair ...Intelligent...( not that means others aren't) works hard at studies, great friend to those aroud her....deeply sensitive and very shy in fleashy land....very self concious of herself and finds it difficult to communicate because of this....not in a bad way nor a criticism, just an observation.....maybe because of being extremely shy

smudge....
5'6 with short dark hair....Life and soul of the party and a real scream when she wants to be, just as crazy as me when in thread and likes a laugh and a joke.....there's the other side where she can be serious when needed though, which is important in some situations.

Bullet....late 30's 6'4 short brown hair.....a real laugh and joker who is great in group situations and parties, but has a really sensitive side to him too....loves his pooch and likes to take time out alone with him....always making jokes but never to offend always for a laugh.

Acacia
5'1 long blond hair in her mid 30's.......really polite and nice to those around her and always there to help a friend in need....likes the relaxed no stress way of life if she can get it and loves animals.

rona....mid 40's 5'4 with short blond hair......happy as long as her dogs are happy.....polite and nice to those around her so long as they give the same back....anyone who hurts her dogs hurts her and will PAY....would be happy to spend all her time with pooches.

Nicky10
5'3 mid 20's short red head.....loves her pets loads and would like to own as many as she could.....worries a lot and very sensitive...confidence wise I think it could be better but she likes to show everyone she's got bags of the stuff....a good friend to those close to her

Tanya....5'5 curly shoulder lenth hair mid 30's.....obviously a big animal lover judging by the pics on sig....great friend but would much rather spend time with her fury ones....confident enough to stand up for those who can't....including animals and always up for a laugh

classixuk
early to mid 30's 6'3 with short dark hair......really sensitive to the needs of those around him, will help anyone and loves his dog.....enough to make him liver cake lol.....loves the great outdoors after doing a complicated job....really intelligent but not know it all...will give advice to anyone who needs it, makes a great mate to woman because he can relate to woman in a way many men cant....that said i think most the men on here can.

Janice..
mid 40's ...5'5....dark medium short hair....great with people but doesn't suffer fools...honest and open but wont give too much of herself away, always there for a friend and loves her pets.....speaks her mind in a straight manner which is one of her good points which people like.....give everyone a fair go.

incas mum...
A wise head on young shoulders....5'2 long brown hair young teen....13 i think....great personality....bit low on confidence but she doesn't need to be bacause she's a great person who ...if she continues how she is will grow into a fine young woman....also very intelligent....and if my daughter is anything like her at that age I'd be more than proud.

Rockromantic.....
5'7 long possibly dyed different colours depending on how she feels hair.....mid to late 20's open minded and has the confidence to open her mouth and doesn't care what strangers think, although is more sensitive to what those close to her think even if she doesn't show it.

Welshecrazy......mid 30's blond hair 5'6
Crazy by name crazy by nature lol.......well, she likes people to htink that anyway...but like us all , she has a deeply sensitive and serious side too....but doest show it on here because here's great to show the fun side of yourself.....a great friend but doesn't get taken in by liers...cheats....people who are dishonest....but will keep it to herself because she is sensitive to others ...

Fleur....late teens.....5'4 long light brown hair......really quiet and shy when around lots of people but is a laugh and comes across as confident amongst friends.....loves small fury animals and is always happy for others when they share good news....

smplysardonic......5'6...long dyed hair.....red some months black others....depends what the mood takes her.....late 20's early 30's......likes to live life how she likes it not how others think she should......likes to wear what she wants and sod what anyone else thinks which i find a great qualityin anyone....loves her pets and anything in the animal kingdom and althogh comes across as confident she has a sensitive side that could possibly show a little less confidence at times.....

I might be wrong, probably am.......what I really love bout this place is that we're all indervidual and we all get along.....it's great
Clare xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> incas mum...
> A wise head on young shoulders....5'2 long brown hair young teen....13 i think....great personality....bit low on confidence but she doesn't need to be bacause she's a great person who ...if she continues how she is will grow into a fine young woman....also very intelligent....and if my daughter is anything like her at that age I'd be more than proud.


I'm 5'6  and thank you very much!  Pretty much correct, nearly 14, next Sunday, woo!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Clare7435 said:


> ok...I can only give my thoughts to the ones I post regulaly with because it's be difficult to do the ones I don't know.Also it's a totally wild guess on height and hair colour...i will not mention build because it's a sensitive area for some.
> 
> tafwok...
> Early 20's works hard as a student? about 5 '2 meadium long light brown hair...obviously loves her dog as the pici shows....quite shy but ready to stand up for herself if needed.
> ...


wow sounds like a tarot card reading lol do me do me !!! :arf: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Nicky10
> 5'3 mid 20's short red head.....loves her pets loads and would like to own as many as she could.....worries a lot and very sensitive...confidence wise I think it could be better but she likes to show everyone she's got bags of the stuff....a good friend to those close to her
> 
> Clare xx


Are you psychic or something? lol Brunette though and a bit smaller and younger


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

kittykat said:


> wow sounds like a tarot card reading lol do me do me !!! :arf: :lol: :lol:


Kitty cat....mid to late 20's....shoulder dark blond hair....5'6 total catlover....quiet and thoughtful....sensitive to those around you and caring...but..like many...has a fuse and i can be burnt if pushed enough, but is more likely to seeth quietly than have a go at another person....unless of course it's anything to do with your loved ones....


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Are you psychic or something? lol Brunette though and a bit smaller and younger


lol...not psychic but i will admit to you all I have done a job that requires reading people pretty well in the past.
xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Clare7435 said:


> Kitty cat....mid to late 20's....shoulder dark blond hair....5'6 total catlover....quiet and thoughtful....sensitive to those around you and caring...but..like many...has a fuse and i can be burnt if pushed enough, but is more likely to seeth quietly than have a go at another person....unless of course it's anything to do with your loved ones....


 wow I like you :thumbup: actually late 30's  5,8 but pretty spot on :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

kittykat said:


> wow I like you :thumbup: actually late 30's  5,8 but pretty spot on :thumbup:


All the physical stuff is just a wild guess...I can't stand having to do that lol....I'm a person who doesn't care what people look like becausepersonality is what counts the most.......apart from me lol...real self concious about my self....mad init...practice what I preach i think hehe


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> Janice..
> mid 40's ...5'5....dark medium short hair....great with people but doesn't suffer fools...honest and open but wont give too much of herself away, always there for a friend and loves her pets.....speaks her mind in a straight manner which is one of her good points which people like.....give everyone a fair go.
> 
> *Oh you've just got yourself a friend for life. lol
> I'm 60 5'4 medium blonde hair ( but out of a bottle).But the rest is about right.:thumbup:*


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> Clare7435 said:
> 
> 
> > Janice..
> ...


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Clare7435 said:


> All the physical stuff is just a wild guess...I can't stand having to do that lol....I'm a person who doesn't care what people look like becausepersonality is what counts the most.......apart from me lol...real self concious about my self....mad init...practice what I preach i think hehe


lol I think we're all a bit like that! It's interesting to guess peoples ages tho, Im always shocked at ppls real age. We are all young at heart :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

kittykat said:


> lol I think we're all a bit like that! It's interesting to guess peoples ages tho, Im always shocked at ppls real age. We are all young at heart :thumbup:


Absolutly....everyone on here seem to come across as younger than they are simply because they have such a young outlook on life...not only that but everyone are different ages and we all speak to one another with respect and how we would like to be spoken to ourselves....that said i think it's difficult to guess a persons age....soooooooooooooo we can all be 21 forever.....YIPPIIIIIIIIIIII xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Clare7435 said:


> Absolutly....everyone on here seem to come across as younger than they are simply because they have such a young outlook on life...not only that but everyone are different ages and we all speak to one another with respect and how we would like to be spoken to ourselves....that said i think it's difficult to guess a persons age....soooooooooooooo we can all be 21 forever.....YIPPIIIIIIIIIIII xx


:lol: :lol: yeah that would be fab :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont post much as there are LOTS of strong charactors on here , im addicted to this place tho, 

Would like to know how i am percieved tho, be it good or bad


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well apparently I'm older than I am lol. I must look younger I get ID'd for everything the airline wanted ID because they thought me and my sister were too young to fly on our own...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Rockromantic.....
> 5'7 long possibly dyed different colours depending on how she feels hair.....mid to late 20's open minded and has the confidence to open her mouth and doesn't care what strangers think, although is more sensitive to what those close to her think even if she doesn't show it.
> 
> I might be wrong, probably am.......what I really love bout this place is that we're all indervidual and we all get along.....it's great
> Clare xx


i'm 5'4  my hair is dyed whatever colour depending how i'm feeling :thumbup: i'm 21  very openminded :thumbup: and the rest sounds like me   xxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Well apparently I'm older than I am lol. I must look younger I get ID'd for everything the airline wanted ID because they thought me and my sister were too young to fly on our own...


I used to get id'd till i hit 30....not I refuse to buy my cigs till they id me....they want the custom they can be nice lol xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow are we all such open books lol.

Some I have got right, some very close.

If anyone wants to do a character, look assessment on me please do :thumbup:

O and I really don't mind the bad bits too:lol::lol:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

H0lly said:


> I dont post much as there are LOTS of strong charactors on here , im addicted to this place tho,
> 
> Would like to know how i am percieved tho, be it good or bad


I'm just gonna guess your age not knowing anything about you so I apologise in advance lol

umm 26-28


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Wow are we all such open books lol.
> 
> Some I have got right, some very close.
> 
> ...


Mid to late 40's ....but only guess because i know you have a grandchild
Very family minded...sensitive and caring....worry about thse you love and like to make sure everyone is happy and well looked after...always there to help but not to interfeer..much loved by family and frieds and a deepyemotional person who is very sensitive......a good laugh and geat at a party...loves anials of allkind xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> ok...I can only give my thoughts to the ones I post regulaly with because it's be difficult to do the ones I don't know.Also it's a totally wild guess on height and hair colour...i will not mention build because it's a sensitive area for some.
> 
> tafwok...
> Early 20's works hard as a student? about 5 '2 meadium long light brown hair...obviously loves her dog as the pici shows....quite shy but ready to stand up for herself if needed.
> ...


wow u got everything right about me apart from the height... i wish i was that tall ... im 5ft 3 .... my hair at the mo is cosmic blue ( as it is in the picture ) but normally its brown


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> metame....
> 5'3 long red hair ...Intelligent...( not that means others aren't) works hard at studies, great friend to those aroud her....deeply sensitive and very shy in fleashy land....very self concious of herself and finds it difficult to communicate because of this....not in a bad way nor a criticism, just an observation.....maybe because of being extremely shy


:lol:
ok...

it is quite interesting to read what others think about you.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lol i get id for **** rizzla and it pees me off realy bad i look young cuz im soooo thin and i hate it want some meat on me bones lol


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

ohh wonder what you all think about me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

S


simplysardonic said:


> I'm rubbish with these things but I'll have a go
> 
> Sequeena is a female brunette with no tattoos but possibly a piercing or 2
> 
> ...


Spot on there hun lololol [email protected] looks like a chihuahua. :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> ok...I can only give my thoughts to the ones I post regulaly with because it's be difficult to do the ones I don't know.Also it's a totally wild guess on height and hair colour...i will not mention build because it's a sensitive area for some.
> 
> tafwok...
> Early 20's works hard as a student? about 5 '2 meadium long light brown hair...obviously loves her dog as the pici shows....quite shy but ready to stand up for herself if needed.
> ...


Wow spot on hun, I love the age group though, I really wish I was that age again, I am 52 in June. But dont act it. lololol :lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

nic101 said:


> ohh wonder what you all think about me :lol: :lol: :lol:


lat teens/early 20's, female, can be quiet, quite creative.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think Smudge is about 5.5inches tall, dark brown short hair, wears glasses, love going to the zoo on her own, lol. Very friendly and love to have fun, med to slim build, not married or with anyone, have a cat who she adores, would love to meet the man of her dreams one day and have a nice settled life.:thumbup:


i could be 5.5 wen my hair grows as its quite bushy lol
wish i was slim but we wont go there lol ....the man of my dreams couldbe as far as the moon for all i know :scared::scared:
and my little smudgit... hes my main man :thumbup::thumbup:

how did u guess about the zoo... puzzled me that one :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



simplysardonic said:


> I'm rubbish with these things but I'll have a go
> 
> Smudge I think has or would like a tatt as she started a thread about them not long back
> 
> Welshie has tattoos & is motherly & speaks with a lovely Welsh accent:thumbup:, she also has a* face strangely similar to a chihuahua's*:scared:


ive got 5 tattoos but yes i would love to have another
well u r barking mad hun... mabe thats where the chihuahua came from:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i could be 5.5 wen my hair grows as its quite bushy lol
> wish i was slim but we wont go there lol ....the man of my dreams couldbe as far as the moon for all i know :scared::scared:
> and my little smudgit... hes my main man :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Well I have this phycic abilitly you know, and I imagined you going to a zoo, probably twice in one week actually and took about 200 photos lolololol:lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well I have this phycic abilitly you know, and I imagined you going to a zoo, probably twice in one week actually and took about 200 photos lolololol:lol: :lol::lol:


lol may go again next week on my day off :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Any one want to guess what i look like?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> smplysardonic......5'6...long dyed hair.....red some months black others....depends what the mood takes her.....late 20's early 30's......likes to live life how she likes it not how others think she should......likes to wear what she wants and sod what anyone else thinks which i find a great qualityin anyone....loves her pets and anything in the animal kingdom and althogh comes across as confident she has a sensitive side that could possibly show a little less confidence at times.....


Wow that's pretty good, though I'm actually 4ft 11, yep my hair alternates colours sometimes black, sometimes purple but at the moment it is pinky red as the purple's faded, edging to mid 30s (34) & so right about the crispy confident shell, I'm a bit of a squishy wuss underneath:thumbup:
I think Clare, if I rmember right, has at least a couple of children, loves a whole spectrum of different animals, including a really big bunny that I'd love to steal



deb53 said:


> Wow are we all such open books lol.
> 
> Some I have got right, some very close.
> 
> ...


umm, you look like a white cat & you have trouble scratching your posterior



smudge2009 said:


> ive got 5 tattoos but yes i would love to have another


they are seriously addictive


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> Any one want to guess what i look like?


I reckon you are about 5.5, slim, long dark hair, love cats, You are engaged to be married next year, you have 2 sons and 2 cats, and a dog, you work in a petrol station on week ends. You are re decorating your sons bedrooms out soon. Very sensitive and very suportive of you family.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

simplysardonic said:


> umm, you look like a white cat & you have trouble scratching your posterior
> 
> they are seriously addictive


:lol: :lol: :lol: we'll have to call you simplypsychic


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> Any one want to guess what i look like?


naturally blonde, petite, quite quiet, no tattoos or piercings


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kittykat,aged about 37ish is about 5.6 slim build about a size 16, medium brown hair, wears glasses for reading, in a relationship and have a daughter with initial "H". Love cats, drive a KA and is due its MOT soon. Very lovable and fun to talk to, loves to shop in sainsbury's, and loves reading book and is learing chinese.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I reckon you are about 5.5, slim, long dark hair, love cats, You are engaged to be married next year, you have 2 sons and 2 cats, and a dog, you work in a petrol station on week ends. You are re decorating your sons bedrooms out soon. Very sensitive and very suportive of you family.


5.5 and a half but i'll let you off  i wouldn't say im a bit chunky not slim  engaged but not set a date yet  3 cats now and a new puppy. but apart from that spot on :thumbup:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> naturally blonde, petite, quite quiet, no tattoos or piercings


Naturally blonde but dyed brown, very quite and have 1 tattoo and 4 piercings


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

doogpoh said:


> 5.5 and a half but i'll let you off  i wouldn't say im a bit chunky not slim  engaged but not set a date yet  3 cats now and a new puppy. but apart from that spot on :thumbup:


I read your profile, :lol: :lol: But I would think you are about 28 years old light brown hair layered. you like to lounge about in jeans and tops in casual time. non smoker.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I read your profile, :lol: :lol: But I would think you are about 28 years old light brown hair layered. you like to lounge about in jeans and tops in casual time. non smoker.


see I didn't unlike cheat Welshie


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogpoh is something of a dark horse as she has nothing as her avatar or siggie


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kittykat,aged about 37ish is about 5.6 slim build about a size 16, medium brown hair, wears glasses for reading, in a relationship and have a daughter with initial "H". Love cats, drive a KA and is due its MOT soon. Very lovable and fun to talk to, loves to shop in sainsbury's, and loves reading book and is learing chinese.


WTF!!!! :scared: :scared: thats mighty fine guess work :thumbup: :lol: :lol:

5.8 though 

oh and blonde/brown


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> see I didn't unlike cheat Welshie


why would you cheat welshie??

:cofused:

:lol:

(btw i dont have any tattoos yet )


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> see I didn't unlike cheat Welshie


Gimme a break IM OLD pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Dogpoh is something of a dark horse as she has nothing as her avatar or siggie


only because i don't know how :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i love this thread :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kittykat said:


> WTF!!!! :scared: :scared: thats mighty fine guess work :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 5.8 though
> 
> oh and blonde/brown


AAAH Kittykats here to dissect:thumbup:
6'4 Amazon woman who rules the Games section with a fist of iron, shoulder length dark brown hair, possibly wears reading glasses, has nice nails as she doesn't bite them



metame said:


> (btw i dont have any tattoos yet )


your just a wee spring chicken yet, plenty of time to fall in love with ink


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I read your profile, :lol: :lol: But I would think you are about 28 years old light brown hair layered. you like to lounge about in jeans and tops in casual time. non smoker.


Thant's not allowed  im only 20, hairs right and yeah i can't really be bothered about what i wear, im to busy :lol: and don't smoke.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

simplysardonic said:


> AAAH Kittykats here to dissect:thumbup:
> 6'4 Amazon woman who rules the Games section with a fist of iron, shoulder length dark brown hair, possibly wears reading glasses, has nice nails as she doesn't bite them


simplypsychic strikes again!!   

:lol: :lol: :lol: well someones gotta keep order in there :thumbup: :thumbup:

I do have nice nails tho they grow really quick too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> AAAH Kittykats here to dissect:thumbup:
> 6'4 Amazon woman who rules the Games section with a fist of iron, shoulder length dark brown hair, possibly wears reading glasses, has nice nails as she doesn't bite them
> 
> your just a wee spring chicken yet, plenty of time to fall in love with ink


i know what tattoo i want just not WHERE i want it. And i want loads more piercings too... although that reminds me i should really re do my ears... ;/


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> i know what tattoo i want just not WHERE i want it. And i want loads more piercings too... although that reminds me i should really re do my ears... ;/


I have the same problem, OH REALLY doesn't like the one on my left wrist (Iron Maiden like they write it on the CD covers), I got it done while I was working away 2 years ago so he wasn't there to stop me:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> why would you cheat welshie??
> 
> :cofused:
> 
> ...


Its a lie, its a lie, I dont cheat honest, (oh well perhaps just once). lololo:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I have the same problem, OH REALLY doesn't like the one on my left wrist (Iron Maiden like they write it on the CD covers), I got it done while I was working away 2 years ago so he wasn't there to stop me:lol:


lol! bless...
although i really want scarification done too. If i ever get a sex change i am _so_ getting full scarificationified wings done on my back!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its a lie, its a lie, I dont cheat honest, (oh well perhaps just once). lololo:lol:


:lol:
you;re on teh wrong page. It doesn't matter.

go back to sleep!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> ok...I can only give my thoughts to the ones I post regulaly with because it's be difficult to do the ones I don't know.Also it's a totally wild guess on height and hair colour...i will not mention build because it's a sensitive area for some.
> 
> Fleur....late teens.....5'4 long light brown hair......really quiet and shy when around lots of people but is a laugh and comes across as confident amongst friends.....loves small fury animals and is always happy for others when they share good news....
> 
> ...


LOL :lol: I just turned 40, but like to think I have a young out look :thumbup:
Got 4 teenagers of my own 
I can be shy in social situations unless with friends - however I am a workplace trainer and stand up in front of 20 strangers and tell them how to do their jobs every week :scared:

Thank you for thinking such nice things about me


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Sequeena is a female brunette with no tattoos but possibly a piercing or 2


Spot on  hate tattoos (on myself) and only have my ears pierced



Clare7435 said:


> sequeena...
> Almost 21 long dark hair about 5'5 with beautiful dogs.....dogs she needs as much as they need her and who help her through tough times....loyal friend to those who know her and sensitive both towards herself and others....makes a scream of a night out if she can build up the confidence to go.


Right about the age, I did have long (light brown lol) hair but I've now cut it. I'm 5'8" and the rest is very right


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well this was a real fun read...Thank you people nice to know that there is a few people around my age themajority of you are younger than my children..lol...Jill


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! bless...
> although i really want scarification done too. If i ever get a sex change i am _so_ getting full scarificationified wings done on my back!


ooh I like scarification & quite like the idea of having branding done but last time I looked online there was no one legitimate who does it in this country & they can get infected so easily so I really need to do the research


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> ooh I like scarification & quite like the idea of having branding done but last time I looked online there was no one legitimate who does it in this country & they can get infected so easily so I really need to do the research


lol, and it's painful to look after while it's healing in order for it to scar properly, but i have a pretty high pain threshold, so that would be fine 

i'll do yours if you do mine :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> lol, and it's painful to look after while it's healing in order for it to scar properly, but i have a pretty high pain threshold, so that would be fine
> 
> i'll do yours if you do mine :lol:


LMAO brandings gonna take a good deal of Dutch courage, I'd be alright if I thought it felt like a tattoo, but I KNOW what it feels like since I ofetn burn myself on the oven:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> LMAO brandings gonna take a good deal of Dutch courage, I'd be alright if I thought it felt like a tattoo, but I KNOW what it feels like since I ofetn burn myself on the oven:lol:


yeah well... just build yourself up to it! and at least its over and done with and not each individual cut... and then treating it with peroxide until it heals...?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

This sounds flipping gruesome, I cant stand a burn off the cooker how the hec can you sit there and have that done.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I know something else about Welshie- branding makes her queasy!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I know something else about Welshie- branding makes her queasy!


:lol::lol::lol:

bless...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I know something else about Welshie- branding makes her queasy!





metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> bless...


I think I would flake out if I saw this happening on someones body. How can you want something like this done ???? :scared: I can feel it burning already and you havent had it done yet. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think I would flake out if I saw this happening on someones body. How can you want something like this done ???? :scared: I can feel it burning already and you havent had it done yet. :lol:


what the branding? i never plan on having that done 

actually, brandiong would probably be quicker AND less painful that scarification


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

wow what a fun thread  enjoyed reading it :thumbup:

Go on then, Guess about me .................


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Can I join in? I don't know many people but I assume everyone is female and 30+ but then I go to their profiles and they are so much younger...Inca's mum for example...I thought she was waaay older because of her posts.
Wish when I was her age there was more people like her at my school! 

Welsh I always imagine you to be around 30 and female and perhaps a tattoo? 
Metame, I guess you were a guy from your celeb crushes but then you could have been a gay girl but I would've assumed you were a girl if I hadn't of seen that.


ClaireLouise I imagine you to be younger...about 25? Slim and about 5ft5/6 with blonde hair


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

charmedlassie88 said:


> Can I join in? I don't know many people but I assume everyone is female and 30+ but then I go to their profiles and they are so much younger...Inca's mum for example...I thought she was waaay older because of her posts.
> Wish when I was her age there was more people like her at my school!
> 
> Welsh I always imagine you to be around 30 and female and perhaps a tattoo?
> ...


my celeb crushes were all male?!

(werent they?? )


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

metame said:


> my celeb crushes were all male?!
> 
> (werent they?? )


hmmm I may be thinking of someone else.....:confused1:

Yes...yes I definetly am! You are a girl at uni!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

charmedlassie88 said:


> hmmm I may be thinking of someone else.....:confused1:
> 
> Yes...yes I definetly am! You are a girl at uni!!


yeah, well... i found it anyway and theyre all male anyway if i was gay (or a straight guy), then gillian anderson would almost certainly be on there!


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was thinking of Slakey....gosh how rude am I.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

charmedlassie88 said:


> I was thinking of Slakey....gosh how rude am I.


:lol:

it's fine. I dont mind people thinking im a guy
*shrugs*


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

metame said:


> lat teens/early 20's, female, can be quiet, quite creative.


correct 

im 21, can be quiet and yes i try to be creative !


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

What a fab thread!! :thumbup: 

someone do me!  

Hmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder how i come across to people :huh: :sosp:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> What a fab thread!! :thumbup:
> 
> someone do me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder how i come across to people :huh: :sosp:


I'd say you're late teens/early twenties, average height, perhaps blonde or a light brown. Clearly in love with Edward so I guess you like to read and you come across as easy to talk to but a little exciteable/hyper maybe?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'd say you're late teens/early twenties, average height, perhaps blonde or a light brown. Clearly in love with Edward so I guess you like to read and you come across as easy to talk to but a little exciteable/hyper maybe?


Wow you're good  You're mostly right about me, i can be very excitable and i LOOOOOOOVVVEEEEE to read i dont have enough room for all my books.

Im 23 average height (5'7) but my hair is really dark dark dark brown (no its not black as lots of people insist it is  :laugh


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Wow you're good  You're mostly right about me, i can be very excitable and i LOOOOOOOVVVEEEEE to read i dont have enough room for all my books.
> 
> Im 23 average height (5'7) but my hair is really dark dark dark brown (no its not black as lots of people insist it is  :laugh


ooooh close!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

^ Female in early 20's, who lives with her BF. Thats my guess


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> ^ Female in early 20's, who lives with her BF. Thats my guess


Me? You're right but he's my fiancé lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Me? You're right but he's my fiancé lol


Haha, thats a hard one to guess


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

....how do I come across?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Someone do me (even though you probably know everything)



Inca's Mum

Today I travelled North to meet Inca's Mum in person. I was anticipating a great afternoon. She told me that she would have some ham and pease pudding stotties waiting for me, as well as taking me out for battered jumbo sausage and chips with scraps before I caught my last train home. I couldn't wait.

I got off the train at Central Station and felt like I'd arrived home. It felt so good to hear Geordie voices everywhere.

I made my way down to the metro station and bought a return ticket to the airport. It crossed my mind that I could have flown if there were only flights from Liverpool and the volcano in Iceland hadn't errupted!
Anyway, I hopped on the green line and anticipation set in as I set off into the tunnel. A female voice announced every station, and I felt a bit like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz. "Next stop, Haymarket". "Next stop, Kingston Park". Wow, it felt like I was reliving my childhood.

I got off at the airport terminus and made my way up to the bus exchange. I fondly remembered when the Airport terminal was opened, and I would catch the Metro to it on a Sunday night as a teenager to watch the planes take off. I would look at the lights and wonder if I would ever get to fly away myself some day? Of course, these were in the days before I ended up cruising around the world and well before the horrors of 9/11. So I make a decision to do that same thing again before I get the bus to Inca's Mums, but unfortunately the whole airport seems to be closed and there are no planes flying due to the problems in Iceland.
I can't believe how much it costs to board the X79 bus to Ponteland! Last time I boarded a bus here it was 15p. Robbing gits!

I make myself comfortable though and grab a window seat to admire the view of the Cheviot hills as the bus trundles along a road that has thankfully changed very little.

I get off at my stop and make my way towards Inca's Mum's house using the directions she gave me, combined with Google maps. By now, I am starving and really looking forward to those ham and pease pudding sandwiches.

After a short while, I arrive at what must be her front door. I knock on the letterbox a couple of times before it opens.

An older woman answers the door and asks, "Can a help ye?"
I explain who I am, and she smiles as she opens the door a little wider to presumably let me in, but she says to me, "Just one second Hinny".
She walks away behind the front door and I hear a male voice asking her "Who is it like?"

My heart skips a beat when I hear her say, "It's some auld fella in his 30's asking if wor Jess can come oot and play. He sez he met wor Jess when he was foruming in one o' them interwebby chat things. 'N he's asked 'is if sh' can bring 'a camera 'n all like? I think it's one 'o them interweb porvorts man!"

Anyway, I have to say that the nurses here in the Freeman hospital seem to be doing a wonderful job. I'm very comfortable. I'm sure once Inca's mum has had a chance to show her parents my forum posts that they will realise they were mistaken, and when that happens she'll be along to visit soon. Until then though, I hope you're all having a great time on the forum. I should be back home in a couple of weeks once my legs and face have healed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What about me? lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

classixuk - :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: - PMSL 


> Inca's Mum


 - That is the funiest 'profile' so far - :thumbup::scared::thumbup::lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Why does everyone think i am so much older  i am only 23 :frown:

I always was ''old before my time'' :scared: and now its showing i guess :lol: :lol:

But a love Simplysardonic and Clares accounts of Moi! :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Why does everyone think i am so much older  i am only 23 :frown:
> 
> I always was ''old before my time'' :scared: and now its showing i guess :lol: :lol:
> 
> But a love Simplysardonic and Clares accounts of Moi! :thumbup:


lol. Multiple people have said they thought i was male. 
like... awesome


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> lol. Multiple people have said they thought i was male.
> like... awesome


:thumbup: :lol: how weird is it!! LOL!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i LOVE you guys!!!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

metame said:


> i LOVE you guys!!!!!


Right back at you! :thumbup: :lol:

Anyway i should be in bed......sleeping off my awful evening  i have a lot of thinking to do tomorrow let alone emotions!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Right back at you! :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Anyway i should be in bed......sleeping off my awful evening  i have a lot of thinking to do tomorrow let alone emotions!!


aww, you'll be fine!

*hugs*

sleep well.

I'm off to bed also before my script drags me back down into it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

with welshy i thought she was actually younger than wot she is ... young at heart and so much fun :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> with welshy i thought she was actually younger than wot she is ... young at heart and so much fun :thumbup:


Isnt is weird how people think I am younger, nice though lolol. I never act my age anyway lololol. You are fun to talk to aswell, nice to have some fun isnt it. ((((((((hugs)))))))))xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Isnt is weird how people think I am younger, nice though lolol. I never act my age anyway lololol. You are fun to talk to aswell, nice to have some fun isnt it. ((((((((hugs)))))))))xxxxxxxxxxxx


I saw your pic on another thread ages ago & you deffo look younger than you claim to be. Whats your secret?!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Isnt is weird how people think I am younger, nice though lolol. I never act my age anyway lololol. You are fun to talk to aswell, nice to have some fun isnt it. ((((((((hugs)))))))))xxxxxxxxxxxx


it is good in a way ... people who dont know me think im younger than i am... but that just me

its better to be fun than to be so serious and boring 24 /7


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> it is good in a way ... people who dont know me think im younger than i am... but that just me
> 
> its better to be fun than to be so serious and boring 24 /7


That is true, I do believe that, I used to have a mate who was very serious looking and i was always trying to make her smile, I think that is how it all started with me we were only about 13.lololol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is true, I do believe that, I used to have a mate who was very serious looking and i was always trying to make her smile, I think that is how it all started with me we were only about 13.lololol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

i can be serious when i want to but not all the time... i cant keep a straight face the best of times :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

well...........I was going to shout ''\DO ME DO ME DO ME'' but I thought that might get me banned :lol::lol::lol::lol:
But is anyone gonna take a guess on what I'm realy like???Could be interesting lol
clare xx
A clue for you all..........quiet little me is i agony becase I went to see a uns n roses cover band last night and old instinct took over.....headbangine is NOT for people in their 30's .......was bloody fun though :lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> well...........I was going to shout ''\DO ME DO ME DO ME'' but I thought that might get me banned :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> But is anyone gonna take a guess on what I'm realy like???Could be interesting lol
> clare xx
> A clue for you all..........quiet little me is i agony becase I went to see a uns n roses cover band last night and old instinct took over.....headbangine is NOT for people in their 30's .......was bloody fun though :lol::lol:


you're awesome and thats all we need to know!

and everyone else has been shouting 'DO MEE DO ME DO ME!' I think theres something these people arent telling us :/

hmm... you... clare...
your name is clare? and you are 36ish (or 37?) 
you like rock an alternative music and headbanging? You;re not particularly quiet or loud, but will stick up for your own opinion, and stick to it?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i guess i made myself too accessable in my name and pic......... lol

im not playing :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

metame said:


> you're awesome and thats all we need to know!
> 
> and everyone else has been shouting 'DO MEE DO ME DO ME!' I think theres something these people arent telling us :/
> 
> ...


Aww bless ya....and hey....got it in one....:thumbup:xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Aww bless ya....and hey....got it in one....:thumbup:xx


lol!
:thumbup:
hwos you anyway?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Very good thread :thumbup: I dread to think what people pick up about me from my threads lol! Xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i guess i made myself too accessable in my name and pic......... lol
> 
> im not playing :lol:


mmmm now let me think, this is going to be a really hard one. I think you are 5.7 tall, very slim, blonde hair, blue/green eyes, ears periced. Love to paint your nails and keep them in tip top condition. you are 23 but have a birthday this year. You are married and have a daughter with blonde hair also, you are a member of a pet forum and like to have a good laugh, you love your music and there is always a radion on in the kitchen. You love to cook but dont like washing up. How am I doing ??????????????:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Very good thread :thumbup: I dread to think what people pick up about me from my threads lol! Xxx


Your about 25, have a long dark hair, brown eyes, love music and watch alot of it on the mtv. You have a Beagle called Bella  and love to take her for her excersise in a big field. You have blue couch in your living room and a photo frame on the floor near the tele. (wonder how I now)lolol. you are about 5.6 and slim. Size 5 shoes and size 14 clothes. favorite colour is Lilac.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

How did i miss this thread :O :O :O Im curious what ppl think about me :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

what about bordie then oh i am dreading this:thumbup:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your about 25, have a long dark hair, brown eyes, love music and watch alot of it on the mtv. You have a Beagle called Bella  and love to take her for her excersise in a big field. You have blue couch in your living room and a photo frame on the floor near the tele. (wonder how I now)lolol. you are about 5.6 and slim. Size 5 shoes and size 14 clothes. favorite colour is Lilac.


Ok that freaked me out bout the sofa and photo frame but I'm guessing I've a photo on here with it in pmsl!!

I'm 29, 5"7 size 10 with blue eyes  but long curly brown hair yep.

My gave colour is deep purple so close I love love love music and always have music channels on.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> what about bordie then oh i am dreading this:thumbup:


:lol: :lol: I'm gonna leave that one for Welsh when she gets back!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

kittykat said:


> :lol: :lol: I'm gonna leave that one for Welsh when she gets back!!


cant you say something nice before she sees it:frown:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> cant you say something nice before she sees it:frown:


lol ummmm I could ........ ok here goes ........................
............................................................................
............................................

has a great sense of humour :thumbup: :thumbup:

p.s did that earn me any rep? :arf: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

kittykat said:


> lol ummmm I could ........ ok here goes ........................
> ............................................................................
> ............................................
> 
> ...


thank rep given:thumbup:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> thank rep given:thumbup:


awwwwwwwwww what a sweetheart :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:

thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> what about bordie then oh i am dreading this:thumbup:


I thought you were quite young  but I think you said the other day you had a son abroad so cant be as young as I thought :lol:

I think you're honest and upfront, up for a laugh kinda guy.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> what about bordie then oh i am dreading this:thumbup:


42 years old, 5.9 tall, medium build, hazel eyes brown hair with odd grey hair popping up. size 9 shoes, 34in waste 33 inside leg. Where boxers with pink lips all over them.  You have a son in the army who you are very proud of. Love footie. Loves to come onto Petforum to be blasted by the ladies. Loves attention from opposite sex. Very cheerfull, loving careing person, will go out of his way to help anyone at all. Very funny gentleman but can be very sensitive too. Drives a Blue car. Loves to go abroad on holidays with family. Very family orianated. Would love to own a sail boat.

Good looking, sexy, and one hell of a hunk........Now do I get rep too. pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Savahl said:


> How did i miss this thread :O :O :O Im curious what ppl think about me :/


You are 5.6, slim build, blue/grey eyes, blonde hair, 25 years old. Very sensitive to what people think of her, loves to go clubbing, have alot of friends and have a good following of lads, very pretty young lady shy at first untill you get to know people. giggly too.. size 12. size 5 shoe. favorite colour Red and Black. But was into Pinks and Lilacs a year ago. love music and going to cinema's with friends, have a boyfreind and a dog. Had good exam results in school and went onto college.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> 42 years old, 5.9 tall, medium build, hazel eyes brown hair with odd grey hair popping up. size 9 shoes, 34in waste 33 inside leg. Where boxers with pink lips all over them.  You have a son in the army who you are very proud of. Love footie. Loves to come onto Petforum to be blasted by the ladies. Loves attention from opposite sex. Very cheerfull, loving careing person, will go out of his way to help anyone at all. Very funny gentleman but can be very sensitive too. Drives a Blue car. Loves to go abroad on holidays with family. Very family orianated. Would love to own a sail boat.
> 
> Good looking, sexy, and one hell of a hunk........Now do I get rep too. pmsl :lol: :lol:


*42* you are a creep :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rona said:


> *42* you are a creep :lol: :lol:


Ok then 47 lololololol. had to put that to get a rep off him, psml:lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

rona said:


> *42* you are a creep :lol: :lol:


How old are you ? In your 30's ?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

willa said:


> How old are you ?


Rona is 20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Rona is 20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


20 ? I thought she was older than that ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Rona is 20 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


nah shes not... she was 21 yesterdaay


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

willa said:


> 20 ? I thought she was older than that ?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> 42 years old, 5.9 tall, medium build, hazel eyes brown hair with odd grey hair popping up. size 9 shoes, 34in waste 33 inside leg. Where boxers with pink lips all over them.  You have a son in the army who you are very proud of. Love footie. Loves to come onto Petforum to be blasted by the ladies. Loves attention from opposite sex. Very cheerfull, loving careing person, will go out of his way to help anyone at all. Very funny gentleman but can be very sensitive too. Drives a Blue car. Loves to go abroad on holidays with family. Very family orianated. Would love to own a sail boat.
> 
> Good looking, sexy, and one hell of a hunk........Now do I get rep too. pmsl :lol: :lol:


I cannot believe the lengths you will go to for rep.  :eek6: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rona:........ age ??? at a guess 57. 5.5 tall, slim to medium build, green eyes, light brown to silvery hair. non smoker, occasional drinker. Never give out alot about herself, keeps her freinds close, sensitive and careing to the people she knows and loves. Never wears her heart on her sleeve. Loves the outdoor life, will hold herself back and then if something is wrong will let you know straight away with out haste. Very truthfull even if the truth hurts. Loves to travel as long as it dont take all day to get there????? Loves to read books to relax. Have tried crochet and knitting in the past. A believer of healthy eating and will cook meals rather than by microwave. ????????????????


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

welshieeeee...

can i have a welshie profile pleeeease?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Rona:........ age ??? at a guess 57. 5.5 tall, slim to medium build, green eyes, light brown to silvery hair. non smoker, occasional drinker. Never give out alot about herself, keeps her freinds close, sensitive and careing to the people she knows and loves. Never wears her heart on her sleeve. Loves the outdoor life, will hold herself back and then if something is wrong will let you know straight away with out haste. Very truthfull even if the truth hurts. Loves to travel as long as it dont take all day to get there????? Loves to read books to relax. Have tried crochet and knitting in the past. A believer of healthy eating and will cook meals rather than by microwave. ????????????????


Not much right there then :lol: :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Welshie........................5ft 5in, cutie, very celtic looking. Speaks as she finds, usually very tongue in cheek.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rona: 49/50 blonde hair, blue eyes, outdoorsy, itelligent, caring, witty, a huge love of Goldies and gamekeeping. In a relationship for a long time but not married, non smoker, non drinker. Strong person, can be stubborn :lol:, determined and once a friend has been made and trusted he/she is a friend for life.....Hmmmm reminds me of something..........

Oh yes a Goldie :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Rona: 49/50 blonde hair, blue eyes, outdoorsy, itelligent, caring, witty, a huge love of Goldies and gamekeeping. In a relationship for a long time but not married, non smoker, non drinker. Strong person, can be stubborn :lol:, determined and once a friend has been made and trusted he/she is a friend for life.....Hmmmm reminds me of something..........
> 
> Oh yes a Goldie :lol: :thumbup:


That's a bit closer but one thing Welshie said was spot on
"Never give out alot about herself"

:001_tt2: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> 42 years old, 5.9 tall, medium build, hazel eyes brown hair with odd grey hair popping up. size 9 shoes, 34in waste 33 inside leg. Where boxers with pink lips all over them.  You have a son in the army who you are very proud of. Love footie. Loves to come onto Petforum to be blasted by the ladies. Loves attention from opposite sex. Very cheerfull, loving careing person, will go out of his way to help anyone at all. Very funny gentleman but can be very sensitive too. Drives a Blue car. Loves to go abroad on holidays with family. Very family orianated. Would love to own a sail boat.
> 
> Good looking, sexy, and one hell of a hunk........Now do I get rep too. pmsl :lol: :lol:


dont like footie dont like going abroad dont like sailing older than 42:thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

rona said:


> That's a bit closer but one thing Welshie said was spot on
> "Never give out alot about herself"
> 
> :001_tt2: :laugh::laugh:


That is very true! :thumbup: To be fair i just have a memory like an Elephant :lol: :lol: and then just add bits! :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> welshieeeee...
> 
> can i have a welshie profile pleeeease?!


Metame about 21 ish. 5.5 tall, ginger hair (you told me). shoulder lenth slightly curly. green eyes, slim build I would say about size 12, size 5 shoes, tom boy loves to wear jeans and tops, very casual clothes but loves colours, some outrageous at times, hard to understand at times too. Doesn't give anything away about herself and thinks if anyone wants to know about her then they should ask, but wont give too much away. very sensitive even though you dont think you are. If you get moody times then that can last a couple of days to get out of it. Can be very outspoken to others if you are annoyed by them, Dont care much about what others say about her she will say--- but deep down it does hurt. Strives to succeed but finds it difficult. attention span can be quite short at times and tends to day dream at times. love music and reading books. I know you are at uni as you told me. I think you are have quite an artistic mind. You will very easily put up a barrier so no one can get in....and wont let that barrier down unless you have found someone who you can trust, and so far you havent found many you can trust. I think deep down you have a very loving nature but WONT show it. How am I doing.????????


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> dont like footie dont like going abroad dont like sailing older than 42:thumbup:


More like 50's, devoted dad, loves the outdoors, thinks nothing in life is better than being on the allotment/coast/woods for the day with the dogs and then coming home via a swift one in the pub to some freshly caught rabbit that the wife has cooked for his tea.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

metame said:


> lol!
> :thumbup:
> hwos you anyway?


Not too bad....busy busy day today...hardly had any time on pf.....not good ..but had a reeeeeeeeeally good long walk with me pooch erlier so de-stressed now


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> Welshie........................5ft 5in, cutie, very celtic looking. Speaks as she finds, usually very tongue in cheek.


ooooh thank you, I liked that one. :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rona said:


> Not much right there then :lol: :lol:


1 out of 50.............that not too bad then pmsl:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

bird said:


> More like 50's, devoted dad, loves the outdoors, thinks nothing in life is better than being on the allotment/coast/woods for the day with the dogs and then coming home via a swift one in the pub to some freshly caught rabbit that the wife has cooked for his tea.


spot on rep given::thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Metame about 21 ish. 5.5 tall, ginger hair (you told me). shoulder lenth slightly curly. green eyes, slim build I would say about size 12, size 5 shoes, tom boy loves to wear jeans and tops, very casual clothes but loves colours, some outrageous at times, hard to understand at times too. Doesn't give anything away about herself and thinks if anyone wants to know about her then they should ask, but wont give too much away. very sensitive even though you dont think you are. If you get moody times then that can last a couple of days to get out of it. Can be very outspoken to others if you are annoyed by them, Dont care much about what others say about her she will say--- but deep down it does hurt. Strives to succeed but finds it difficult. attention span can be quite short at times and tends to day dream at times. love music and reading books. I know you are at uni as you told me. I think you are have quite an artistic mind. You will very easily put up a barrier so no one can get in....and wont let that barrier down unless you have found someone who you can trust, and so far you havent found many you can trust. I think deep down you have a very loving nature but WONT show it. How am I doing.????????


:lol:

about half and half so far. Some bits are major wrong - and my eyes change colour. theres actually a pic of my eyes on here somewhere!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Not too bad....busy busy day today...hardly had any time on pf.....not good ..but had a reeeeeeeeeally good long walk with me pooch erlier so de-stressed now


yay for destressness at least?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> ooooh thank you, I liked that one. :lol:


Can you tell anything about me. 



borderer said:


> spot on rep given::thumbup:


Ta hun, :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Some really good ones, its suprising what things you can pick up on about people by talking on a forum.... Great thread :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bird: I think you are about 30, 5.5 tall, size 14, size 6 shoe. Very loving and caring person. Makes friends very easily, life and sole of a party,very easy going and happy person, gets hurt and upset easily but gets over it very quickly, picks yourself up and dust your self down and gets on with it, very selfconcious about the way you look at times, when you go out you like to make sure you look just right and everything must match ie shoes and acesories and bag. loves animals and had two dogs when you were younger. Did very well in school and was a very popular girl at school. You have a dog and cat at home. Very faithfull to the males you have been out with. Married with two children. Very creative person and love to have a go at decorating you own place. Have had your heart broken twice. You drive and passed you test the first time. You always try to achieve goals you set for yourself. also a lovely member of this forum, creep creep lololol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bird: I think you are about 30, 5.5 tall, size 14, size 6 shoe. Very loving and caring person. Makes friends very easily, life and sole of a party,very easy going and happy person, gets hurt and upset easily but gets over it very quickly, picks yourself up and dust your self down and gets on with it, very selfconcious about the way you look at times, when you go out you like to make sure you look just right and everything must match ie shoes and acesories and bag. loves animals and had two dogs when you were younger. Did very well in school and was a very popular girl at school. You have a dog and cat at home. Very faithfull to the males you have been out with. Married with two children. Very creative person and love to have a go at decorating you own place. Have had your heart broken twice. You drive and passed you test the first time. You always try to achieve goals you set for yourself. also a lovely member of this forum, creep creep lololol


Wrong age/height/shoe size/school/driving test (3rd time) and tend to be life and soul once the drink hits the spot.  Dont do cats...........love em as long as they belong to someone else. But yes I do like my shoes and bags to be same colour if out proper like, and have usually had a few  try ons before deciding on the final outfit.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> Wrong age/height/shoe size/school/driving test (3rd time) and tend to be life and soul once the drink hits the spot.  Dont do cats...........love em as long as they belong to someone else. But yes I do like my shoes and bags to be same colour if out proper like, and have usually had a few  try ons before deciding on the final outfit.


Good job you weren't payiing for this service you will be asking for a refund :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

what about bullet


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> what about bullet


Mid/late 40s around the 5ft 10in mark, likes to play the poor put upon husband, but is adored and spoilt something rotten by his misses. Is a mick taker/joker with a very soft side that he tries to keep covered. Not the big macho man he pretends to be. In another life he would have been an artist.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> what about bullet


Bullet:.......Aged 43. medium build, light hair, green eyes, 36 waist, 33 inside leg. size 9 shoes. Married with 3 kids, Love playing in the WII and making an ass of himself. Very loving caring with family and freinds, not easily upset, but certain things can be taken to heart. Loves taking him mum shopping coz she buys him Floppy Flumps at the checkout. lololol. Can be like and agony Uncle and will give his shoulder to anyone to cry on. Gives good advice. Loves to have a laugh and joke with freinds. Loves family holidays abroad. I think he is the type of person who would love camping. Loves to go to the pub for drinks now and again. Makes friends very easily. Very outgoing and loves taking his dog for walks (coz he said so) lolol. Will not sign onto pet forum BEFORE reading the threads to see what have been going on. (sneeky lololol). A brilliant pf member love by all.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bullet:.......Aged 43. medium build, light hair, green eyes, 36 waist, 33 inside leg. size 9 shoes. Married with 3 kids, Love playing in the WII and making an ass of himself. Very loving caring with family and freinds, not easily upset, but certain things can be taken to heart. Loves taking him mum shopping coz she buys him Floppy Flumps at the checkout. lololol. Can be like and agony Uncle and will give his shoulder to anyone to cry on. Gives good advice. Loves to have a laugh and joke with freinds. Loves family holidays abroad. I think he is the type of person who would love camping. Loves to go to the pub for drinks now and again. Makes friends very easily. Very outgoing and loves taking his dog for walks (coz he said so) lolol. Will not sign onto pet forum BEFORE reading the threads to see what have been going on. (sneeky lololol). A brilliant pf member love by all.


i completely misread that as him having light green hair...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> i completely misread that as him having light green hair...


Now that would be so funny seeing him with light green hair pmsl:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Would anyone lik to do me? Good and Bad?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i completely misread that as him having light green hair...


Have you been at the cooking sherry again. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Would anyone lik to do me? Good and Bad?


is there bad about you?

brilliant mother and grandma with a heart of gold. Doesn't like showing weakness and it always up for a laugh. generally lovely and caring


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Have you been at the cooking sherry again. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

nah, just reading about torture.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Would anyone lik to do me? Good and Bad?


yes please:thumbup::arf::arf::arf:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> is there bad about you?
> 
> brilliant mother and grandma with a heart of gold. Doesn't like showing weakness and it always up for a laugh. generally lovely and caring


Gawd Blimey Hun...Thankyou, that meant a lot 

xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> yes please:thumbup::arf::arf::arf:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:like not lik I mean


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Gawd Blimey Hun...Thankyou, that meant a lot
> 
> xx


tis true.

i dont try and guess physical features cause in my head everyone looks like their avatar!

:lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a great thread! I don't normally talk on the general forum though, so I'm not sure if anyone could do me!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> This is a great thread! I don't normally talk on the general forum though, so I'm not sure if anyone could do me!


yah i only ever see you in small animals!
but you seem a cool person, always willing to help out and who should definatley soend more time in general


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> This is a great thread! I don't normally talk on the general forum though, so I'm not sure if anyone could do me!


I think you are quite young so would put you at about 18 years old, about 5.5 tall, slim build, light brown hair hazel eyes. ears peirced. wears rings on her 3 fingers. a sentitive person, loves to party and go clubbing, easily makes freinds but can be shy at first meeting new people. Have 3 freinds that you are closest too. Always singing to herself especially in her bedroom. Have probably used a brush as a microphone in the past and would love to go onto Britains got Talent but would not be able to stand in front of alot of people to perform.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> mmmm now let me think, this is going to be a really hard one. I think you are 5.7 tall, very slim, blonde hair, blue/green eyes, ears periced. Love to paint your nails and keep them in tip top condition. you are 23 but have a birthday this year. You are married and have a daughter with blonde hair also, you are a member of a pet forum and like to have a good laugh, you love your music and there is always a radion on in the kitchen. You love to cook but dont like washing up. How am I doing ??????????????:thumbup:


rubbish actually lol

painting nails is boring, im 25, 5ft6 (so not too bad lol)
im not married, and the 'girl' is actually a boy and not my child! hahaha

Top points for trying though


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

vickie1985 said:


> rubbish actually lol
> 
> painting nails is boring, im 25, 5ft6 (so not too bad lol)
> im not married, and the 'girl' is actually a boy and not my child! hahaha
> ...


I think we should sack our welsh for that dont you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

kittykat said:


> I think we should sack our welsh for that dont you? :lol: :lol:


narr i will let her off, it is a rather cute pic and the poor sod does look like a girl lol i offered to cut his hair but his mum wont do it lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

vickie1985 said:


> narr i will let her off, it is a rather cute pic and the poor sod does look like a girl lol i offered to cut his hair but his mum wont do it lol


:lol: :lol: I cut my daughters hair when she was young & everyone thought she was a boy  in the end I just said yeah


----------

